# Xorg setup moreover driver for the Intel UHD 620 Grafik



## atticus_sullivan (Mar 11, 2020)

Hi,

I just installed FreeBSD (my first time) and run into some problems regarding the driver for my graphic card (at least I think so). When I try to start the Xserver (`startx`) I get this screen: 



Please find attached the Xorg log files (of /var/log/...) (I modified the extension since otherwise I wouldn't be able to upload them here).

As indicated in the title of this post, my graphics card is the Intel UHD 620 graphics

What I've done so far:
  installing freebsd on zfs (encrypted with GELI)
  reboot
  pkg update
  pkg install vim bash xorg
  #startx didn't work
  pkg install drm-kmod #because of this instruction
  #startx didn't work
  pkg install xf86-video-intel
  #startx still didn't work (but now it is an other error message) <- this is the state from where the attached logs come from

Since I don't know what to do next, I'm hoping someone of you knows or at least has an Idea how to solve this problem.
With kind regards


----------



## unitrunker (Mar 11, 2020)

What's in /etc/rc.conf and /boot/loader.conf ?


----------



## atticus_sullivan (Mar 11, 2020)

I've copied this manually so I hope there are no typos


```
/etc/rc.conf
---------------------
clear_tmp_enable="YES"
hostname="tuxedo"
ifconfig_re0="DHCP"
ifconfig_re0_ipv6="inet6 accept_rtadv"
sshd_enable="YES"
ntpdate_enable="YES"
ntpd_enable="YES"
powerd_enable="YES"

# Set dumpdev to "AUTO" to enable crash dumps. "NO" to disable
dumpdev="AUTO"
zfs_enable="YES"

#MODIFICATION
kld_list="/boot/modules/i915kms.ko"
```



```
/boot/loader.conf
-------------------------
aesni_load="YES"
geom_eli_load="YES"
kern.geom.label.disk_ident.enable="0"
kern.geom.label.gptid.enable="0"
opensolaris_load="YES"
zfs_load="YES"
```


----------



## unitrunker (Mar 11, 2020)

Forgot to ask. What is output of dmesg?


----------



## atticus_sullivan (Mar 11, 2020)

Output of dmesg


----------



## unitrunker (Mar 11, 2020)

Comet Lake? Hmm.









						Product Specifications
					

quick reference guide including specifications, features, pricing, compatibility, design documentation, ordering codes, spec codes and more.




					ark.intel.com


----------



## SirDice (Mar 11, 2020)

Is this perhaps a laptop? If it is, what's the make and model? If it's a laptop you may have one with NVidia Optimus (or something similar from AMD).


----------



## atticus_sullivan (Mar 11, 2020)

Yes it is a laptop, but definitely without an additional NVidea graphic card

This is the laptop: https://www.tuxedocomputers.com/en/...5;1642,36792;1845,37944;1896,38187;1903,38202(at least my selected processor and the graphic card are those I have)

EDIT: Updated the link

EDIT2: No Comet Lake  processor


----------



## ehanneken (Mar 11, 2020)

If I'm reading the Xorg logs correctly, the direct rendering module is failing and X is trying to fall back to scfb(4). So I think you can uninstall drm-kmod and remove the kld_list line from rc.conf.

I noticed that startx is running from the root account. I've never tried that before. What happens if a regular user in the video group runs it?


----------



## shkhln (Mar 11, 2020)

unitrunker said:


> Comet Lake? Hmm.





> 8086:9b41:1558:1403



Added in https://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linu...r&id=a7b4deeb02b978bc59808cb13c93ba84f01023a4. As far as I can see, this is too new for kms-drm.


----------



## atticus_sullivan (Mar 11, 2020)

ehanneken said:


> If I'm reading the Xorg logs correctly, the direct rendering module is failing and X is trying to fall back to scfb(4). So I think you can uninstall drm-kmod and remove the kld_list line from rc.conf.
> 
> I noticed that startx is running from the root account. I've never tried that before. What happens if a regular user in the video group runs it?


Well I didn't create another user (wanted to do some things before the home directories are made, I just wanted to test if X is running) but I added root to the video group.
But I'll try it from a normal user account



shkhln said:


> Added in https://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linu...r&id=a7b4deeb02b978bc59808cb13c93ba84f01023a4. As far as I can see, this is too new for kms-drm.


What do you mean by that? That I may be too early for support in freeBSD?


----------



## shkhln (Mar 11, 2020)

atticus_sullivan said:


> What do you mean by that? That I may be too early for support in freeBSD?



It's not ported yet.


----------



## atticus_sullivan (Mar 11, 2020)

shkhln said:


> It's not ported yet.


Oh ok, I found some posts that indicated this graphic card would be running on freebsd. How long do you think this will take to be ported or might it already be ported in a graphics/drm-*kmod port?

I tried adding a normal user (in the video group) but X still wasn't running. After deleting the manually set line in /etc/rc.conf, removing the drm-kmod package and rebooting it still doesn't work.
But I've got a different error (at least I think so)


----------



## shkhln (Mar 11, 2020)

atticus_sullivan said:


> How long do you think this will take to be ported or might it already be ported in a graphics/drm-*kmod port?



We're stuck at 5.0: https://gitter.im/FreeBSDDesktop/Lobby?at=5e5709ef6aefb130be95af70. It would take some time for the current situation to resolve.


----------



## atticus_sullivan (Mar 11, 2020)

Oh ok then I'll have to revert back to Linux (and have to use zfsOnLinux again, one of my reasons to migrate to BSD) and try freeBSD another time.
Is there a way to get notified as soon as the graphic card will work with freeBSD?


----------



## unitrunker (Mar 11, 2020)

Shkhln - is it as simple as recompiling with those few lines added?


----------



## shkhln (Mar 11, 2020)

unitrunker said:


> is it as simple as recompiling with those few lines added?



No idea. The commit message states "More support and features will be in the patches that follow.", so likely not.


----------



## ehanneken (Mar 11, 2020)

atticus_sullivan said:


> Is there a way to get notified as soon as the graphic card will work with freeBSD?


Not exactly, but you could do what I'm doing: Put a watch  on the drm-kmod port on FreshPorts.org. That would send you an email whenever the port is updated.

Edit: You should probably also watch drm-fbsd-12.0-kmod. I'm not sure the drm-kmod metaport would be updated if drm-fbsd-12.0-kmod is rebased on a later version of the source.


----------



## atticus_sullivan (Mar 11, 2020)

Oh that's an idea. Thanks.
Then I'll wait and come back in the future 

Thanks for your help @all


----------



## shkhln (Mar 11, 2020)

Remember that you still should be able to get unaccelerated video with scfb. That might or might not be enough for your needs.


----------



## ehanneken (Mar 11, 2020)

shkhln said:


> Remember that you still should be able to get unaccelerated video with scfb. That might or might not be enough for your needs.


I thought so too. Perhaps atticus_sullivan needs to remove some automatically generated Xorg configuration files and try startx again?


----------



## shkhln (Mar 11, 2020)

It's actually better to make a simple config restricting Xorg to a single driver. Automatic configuration is… rather esoteric, to put it mildly.


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Mar 11, 2020)

Interesting. Automatic configuration for xorg on my Intel HD630 is flawless. Older GPU than OP's though, but since I moved away from Nvidia and went straight Intel, everything just works using graphics/drm-kmod, no fuss, no configs required.


----------



## atticus_sullivan (Mar 12, 2020)

OK well I already gave up and reinstalled Linux but if you say its probable that my system will run with the not completely right driver. Actually I don't play games really much, so I think I'll manage with the not accelerated driver (if it doesn't render my system unusable).

I'm currently backing up my complete Linux installation (one thing I should have done before trying freeBSD and not only backup my data) and then I'll give freeBSD one more try with the not accelerated driver.


----------



## bookwormep (Mar 12, 2020)

Post #1 shows you executed "startx":

```
# startx
```

Generally, this will trash your system in unrecognizable ways. 
1.) Root access given to files that should not have them. 
2.) Write permissions on files that should not be written.

So, just have a brand new install and only use user CLI prompts:

```
$ startx
```


----------

